# Washing and trimming my bucks



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Silly question, but you wash like you would a dog, right?

I washed my bucks with dish soap but it didn't seem to work all that well. They're still VERY dirty. I want to love on 'em and all but jeepers.. Is there anything extra that helps get the dirt out and remove urine build-up?
At the store I saw a special rubber brush with big cone-like teeth that is made for washing and removing loose fur. Would that help at all? Their long fur might get tangled in it though.

I think that once I trim them then they'll be easier to brush and keep clean. Does having short fur elicit any different care protocols? Sunscreen for a couple days maybe? What about their legs? Doe you trim buck leg fur much and do you need to wash them more if you do? Worried about the urine spray being on their skin without the fur buffer but not sure if I should be.

My does are usually really clean but they've just been bred and the bucks got their dirt allover them. Looks like they're getting baths, too. :sigh:

Edited for spelling oops.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I use coconut shampoo and then use a conditioner afterwards. You can use a brightening shampoo if they are white to get some stains out, but bucks are usually yellow legged during and after breeding season. Just keep the leg hair clean by bathing the legs once a week or so to prevent urine scald. The other dirt in their coats will come out with more brushing and possibly more bathing. Just keep in mind to use either conditioner or conditioning spray to prevent their skin from getting too dry. 
Remember that they will be starting to grow winter hair soon, so don't clip too short or you will be buying goats to keep them warm when the temps suddenly drop.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I find washing my buck just reconstitutes the pee and makes everything worse :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We use horse shampoo, then clip their hair pretty short. Almost a show clip. It helps with the smell and also, makes it easier to rinse them off if they get urine scald.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Thanks all. What do you do if they get urine scald? Also, what kind of brush do you use? Same one for clipped and unclipped or different? The brush I use for the does (which they adore) seems to bother the boys. It pulls their longer fur or something.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Aprons are supposed to stop urine scald. Thought I'd also mention that Nature's Miracle, the stuff that gets cat pee smells out of the carpet so well, is not effective on the pee in bucks' beards. Cutting off the beard is!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We use club soda to get pet stains off the carpet. I tried it on a buck's uriney ( is that a word!) beard. It sort of whitened it up.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Well... I finally got around to washing one of my bucks today. My toddler kept coming over wanting the hose back, to be with me, to explore around the stand, to climb up there with the goat... I need to make another post asking for tips on how other goat+baby moms handle it! Anyways... Now I'm wondering if it's too late in the season to clip him. I didn't see any undercoat coming up and I think it would help his skin to get the extra dirt off. What do you think?

Edit: He didn't like it or maybe he was just sick of being on the stand by then but I went over him with a plastic bristle cleaning brush while rinsing out his fur and it seemed to help a lot.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

My buck's fur was so nice and shiny after it dried! And then I trimmed it all off.
I did a terrible job. Maybe not the worst ever for a first time, but... I hope he doesn't feel too self-conscious. Are goats upset about it when you trim them? Hope he doesn't get too cold.
The main reason I trimmed him was because his fur was too long to brush out dirt and dandruff. Probably should trim my other buck, too. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.


----------

